# MTB: Nass / Stone Road - 10/1, 4:30 pm



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Apparently, 2knees really liked the sound of the shemanigans that go on in the Tyler Mill lot (okay - he just wants to get out and ride finally) so we're going to hit up Tyler Mill next week. 4 pm, lazy man lot. What day works best for the rest of you studs?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

I can do a 4:30 there(maybe 4:15) and Tuesday is out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 24, 2008)

tues, wed, or thurs should work for me.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 25, 2008)

all three will work for me.  Lets nail this down so i can put it on my wifes calender in permanent marker.



shemanigans.

nice.

oh shit i got to edit this. I meant all 3 of the aforementioned days will work.  not Greg, Grassi and Jeff.  Just to make that clear!!! 

how bout dem bears


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2008)

Wednesday, 4:15 pm, Lazy man lot. Bring your rubbers.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a good ride guys, Wednesdays are no good for me.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 26, 2008)

I could do Wed. but Thursday would be better.

Brian, maybe we can do a ride Thurs if this doesn't pan out for me


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 26, 2008)

Use caution when riding TM next week cause It drains poorly.  I would consider not riding riding there next week but that's just me.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I have wed off now so im in.......


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I could do Wed. but Thursday would be better.
> 
> Brian, maybe we can do a ride Thurs if this doesn't pan out for me



Thursday doesn't work for me either, it's Carrie's birthday.  If I get out at all next week it'll be Friday.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> all three will work for me.  Lets nail this down so i can put it on my wifes calender in permanent marker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhhhh pat.....  you do know what a bear is right?  don't worry we saw lots of bears in the lazy mans lot.  you can have your pick.

parking is kinda tight.  be sure to pull up really close to the bumper of the guy in front of you.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> uhhhh pat.....  you do know what a bear is right?  don't worry we saw lots of bears in the lazy mans lot.  you can have your pick.
> 
> parking is kinda tight.  be sure to pull up really close to the bumper of the guy in front of you.  :lol:



bumpers were meant for bumping right?


this is already creeping me out.  I'm gonna put a big sign on my back with an arrow pointing down that says 

*EXIT ONLY*


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Use caution when riding TM next week cause It drains poorly.  I would consider not riding riding there next week but that's just me.



I remember you saying that. Do you think the SW end of the route, up the hill towards the drops, will dry out enough, or does it just stay wet everywhere?


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I remember you saying that. Do you think the SW end of the route, up the hill towards the drops, will dry out enough, or does it just stay wet everywhere?



In my limited experience, It's usually a mud fest.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> In my limited experience, It's usually a mud fest.



Hmm. Yesterday and today, until now, stayed fairly dry. But it looks like solid rain for much of tonight and then more Tuesday night into Wednesday. I'm afraid Tyler Mill might be  wash-out folks... :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Yesterday and today, until now, stayed fairly dry. But it looks like solid rain for much of tonight and then more Tuesday night into Wednesday. I'm afraid Tyler Mill might be  wash-out folks... :smash:



i was thinking the same thing.... :-(


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like I will definitely need to get out riding next weekend, let me know if you guys have time.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Yesterday and today, until now, stayed fairly dry. But it looks like solid rain for much of tonight and then more Tuesday night into Wednesday. I'm afraid Tyler Mill might be  wash-out folks... :smash:



so are we doing one of your  cardiac arrest rides at nass????  

steve


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> so are we doing one of your  cardiac arrest rides at nass????
> 
> steve




you got any days off this week?  i would totally take a half day to be able to actually ride even ONCE before ski season.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2008)

powhunter said:


> so are we doing one of your  cardiac arrest rides at nass????



I'm not totally opposed to Hubbard. Just not into doing that death hike-a-bike again. Any other options there?



2knees said:


> you got any days off this week?  i would totally take a half day to be able to actually ride even ONCE before ski season.



Ackk! I have to take a half day tomorrow to seal my driveway which I couldn't pull of this afternoon due to the rain. Otherwise I would definitely do a halfer. So, at this point, it's a maybe...


----------



## powhunter (Sep 28, 2008)

Im off all day wednesday.......switched my mondays for wednesdays so I  can ski with you boys on wed nights......That hike a bike at hubbard would be a good initiation for ya pat.........But Ill go anywhere

steve


----------



## powhunter (Sep 29, 2008)

so who is in for wed???  We dont have to hit brokeback mtn if its gonna be muddy

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 29, 2008)

The weather this morning called for rain on Wednesday


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2008)

i'd like to ride on wed.  but i don't want to trash an of the trails due to the wet conditions.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'd like to ride on wed.  but i don't want to trash an of the trails due to the wet conditions.



I'm out for Tyler Mill. Part of me is wanting to be a good trail steward like Chris, but quite honestly, the trail system at Tyler Mill is so old and worn, that I'm not that concerned with damage. In all honesty, I'm just sick of riding in the rain and mud.

But in the interest of getting 2knees out on a bike finally, I'd be willing to consider another venue, one that hopefully drains pretty well. Maybe Hubbard, West Rock or South Mountain?


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> But in the interest of getting 2knees out on a bike finally, I'd be willing to consider another venue, one that hopefully drains pretty well. Maybe Hubbard, West Rock or South Mountain?



I can probably get to Nassahegan for 4:30-ish. Stone Road area should be pretty dry and there's definitely riding of all types there. Thoughts? I could also push it to Thursday, but then we lose Steve. Wednesday looks rainy for sure.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can probably get to Nassahegan for 4:30-ish. Stone Road area should be pretty dry and there's definitely riding of all types there. Thoughts? I could also push it to Thursday, but then we lose Steve. Wednesday looks rainy for sure.




Wherever you guys decide, i'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> Wherever you guys decide, i'll be there.



Let's do Stone Road. 4:30 pm Wednesday, rain or shine. Roll call:

Greg


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> But in the interest of getting 2knees out on a bike finally, I'd be willing to consider another venue, one that hopefully drains pretty well. Maybe Hubbard, West Rock or South Mountain?



I totally appreciate that but by no means should you feel like you need to go riding in the slop.  I cant blame you if you're sick of riding in those conditions.  Its not like i didnt have a million chances to join you guys over the summer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stone Road Parking Area*

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=41.7554+-72.9397&ie=UTF8&z=16&iwloc=addr
http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=13


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> I totally appreciate that but by no means should you feel like you need to go riding in the slop.  I cant blame you if you're sick of riding in those conditions.  Its not like i didnt have a million chances to join you guys over the summer.



Too bad. I'm and you are going. Stone Road area is not usually too sloppy. Plus I know of a few dirt jumps so you can get back to your cheezy BMX roots. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm in.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm in.



Gonna be fun watching a newbie like yourself school 2knees on a bike... :lol: Get new pedals/shin guards yet?


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Too bad. I'm and you are going. Stone Road area is not usually too sloppy. Plus I know of a few dirt jumps so you can get back to your cheezy BMX roots. :lol:


That reminds me... you guys know about the BMX track in Torrington, right?  So far as I can tell, there's no cost to use it as long as they're not racing (races were Sundays this summer).  Might be an interesting place for you guys to go sometime to practice for stunts and obstacles.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's do Stone Road. 4:30 pm Wednesday, rain or shine. Roll call:
> 
> Greg



greg
pow
poach


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2008)

greg
pow
poach
grassi21


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gonna be fun watching a newbie like yourself school 2knees on a bike... :lol: Get new pedals/shin guards yet?



trying to arrange a meet up with Gremf this afternoon.  I need to pick up the beer for our trade.  :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gonna be fun watching a newbie like yourself school 2knees on a bike... :lol: Get new pedals/shin guards yet?




lol, the only thing you guys truly care about is watching me suck at something.  All these years of me kicking your asses up and down bump runs is gonna come out in a raging fury.  

You're not gonna beat me up and take my wallet too, are you?


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, the only thing you guys truly care about is watching me suck at something.  All these years of me kicking your asses up and down bump runs is gonna come out in a raging fury.
> 
> You're not gonna beat me up and take my wallet too, are you?


Just be glad they change the location. 

They're jealous of your fame...


----------



## powhunter (Sep 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's do Stone Road. 4:30 pm Wednesday, rain or shine. Roll call:
> 
> Greg




4:20  if ya wanna get tweaked before the ride   :flag:

steve


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 29, 2008)

might be in.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to get in on this ride, but alas, it's Carrie's b-day...  So I'll be otherwise occupied.


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2008)

Honey, they're riding 10/1... wednesday. 

But yes, you're busy anyway.  Unless we can work a miracle for babysitting...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Honey, they're riding 10/1... wednesday.
> 
> But yes, you're busy anyway.  Unless we can work a miracle for babysitting...



Dammit, why did I think I read that it moved to Thursday??   Well anyway, I'm busy that day too, as I already stated earlier....  I'll shut up now...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2008)

powhunter said:


> 4:20  if ya wanna get tweaked before the ride   :flag:
> 
> steve



im always early or on time.... typically early... ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 29, 2008)

i'm a low % maybe.  depends on weather, work + wife.


----------



## rueler (Sep 29, 2008)

we've got a small group riding out of Stone for 5pm on Tuesday if anyone wants in.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, the only thing you guys truly care about is watching me suck at something.  All these years of me kicking your asses up and down bump runs is gonna come out in a raging fury.
> 
> You're not gonna beat me up and take my wallet too, are you?



He he he. 2....maybe 3 more years before I wipe you out on a bump run as well as on an MTB. Enjoy it while it lasts..... :lol:



rueler said:


> we've got a small group riding out of Stone for 5pm on Tuesday if anyone wants in.



Jealous. Undoubtedly better weather tomorrow. Can't swing it though....


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

greg
pow
poach
grassi21
2knees <-- I assume you're in?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

is this gonna be rain or shine?

steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> is this gonna be rain or shine?
> 
> steve



I'm riding. Rain or shine.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> greg
> pow
> poach
> grassi21
> 2knees <-- I assume you're in?



oh i'm in.  rain or shine.  

when you come from new haven, do you go up 91 to 691 to 84 and then get off exit 31?  thats what mapquest said but i thought i'd ask anyway.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

2knees said:


> oh i'm in.  rain or shine.
> 
> when you come from new haven, do you go up 91 to 691 to 84 and then get off exit 31?  thats what mapquest said but i thought i'd ask anyway.



I'll be going up route 8.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW, everybody - be sure to access Stone Road via George Washington Turnpike. I do not believe you can pass through coming north up Stone Road.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, everybody - be sure to access Stone Road via George Washington Turnpike. I do not believe you can pass through coming north up Stone Road.



Time to look at a map...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, everybody - be sure to access Stone Road via George Washington Turnpike. I do not believe you can pass through coming north up Stone Road.



It does go thru, I have been cutting thru that way the past few times riding there and it saves me a couple minutes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> It does go thru, I have been cutting thru that way the past few times riding there and it saves me a couple minutes.



give me some street names guys.  from where we park near the cemetery, where do i go?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> give me some street names guys.  from where we park near the cemetery, where do i go?



Do you go 8 to 118 to 4 to 69 when we park at Scoville?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do you go 8 to 118 to 4 to 69 when we park at Scoville?



that i do.


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> Do you go 8 to 118 to 4 to 69 when we park at Scoville?


For the guys coming from points south, it would make more sense IMHO to get off at the Thomaston exit for Route 6 and take that to Route 69.  Otherwise, you're doing a lot of backtracking.  And with the bridge work going on just north of Northfield (where the Southbound lane has been diverted into part of Northbound) at least then you'll skip that headache.

Again, JMHO... 

Depending on where 2knees is coming from exactly, he could also take Rt 9>Rt 72 into Bristol, then take that over to a right onto 229.  Follow to Route 6, then left onto 6, right onto Jerome (right where Friendly's is), left onto Maple, then right onto 69.  Or if he wants less turns... 72>229>6>69.  But turning onto Jerome>Maple>69 saves a little traffic.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> that i do.



From 118:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...41.762349,-73.013077&spn=0.115752,0.2211&z=12


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Depending on where 2knees is coming from exactly, he could also take Rt 9>Rt 72 into Bristol, then take that over to a right onto 229.  Follow to Route 6, then left onto 6, right onto Jerome (right where Friendly's is), left onto Maple, then right onto 69.  Or if he wants less turns... 72>229>6>69.  But turning onto Jerome>Maple>69 saves a little traffic.



But if they are meeting at Stone, he should stay on Jerome, left on S Main street, right on main street, then right on stone road.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

severine said:


> For the guys coming from points south, it would make more sense IMHO to get off at the Thomaston exit for Route 6 and take that to Route 69.  Otherwise, you're doing a lot of backtracking.  And with the bridge work going on just north of Northfield (where the Southbound lane has been diverted into part of Northbound) at least then you'll skip that headache.
> 
> Again, JMHO...



I get on route 8 right at the bridge work. Not much of an issue so far. I am worried about how that area is going to back up on snowy days on the way to Sundown this season though!  The crossover section seems pretty permanent so I think that construction will persist through the winter.

Anyway, I still think exit 42 is a better route to Nass for the SW CT travelers. Traveling Route 6 through Terryville and into Bristol can be slow in spots.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> From 118:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...41.762349,-73.013077&spn=0.115752,0.2211&z=12



thanks


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> But if they are meeting at Stone, he should stay on Jerome, left on S Main street, right on main street, then right on stone road.


Thanks for the correction.   I've never been to the Stone Rd section of Nass.

Greg - I think with where you're coming from, it might make sense seeing as you're still a bit north of the exit I mentioned (you live down the road from my sister ).  Depending on the time of day, Route 6 can be harry.  But if you're meeting up at 4/4:30PM, it shouldn't be a problem. Certainly no worse than getting stuck behind a slow person on 118 and Route 4 where I think there's only 1 or 2 passing zones from Rt 8 to 69.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks for the correction.   I've never been to the Stone Rd section of Nass.
> 
> Greg - I think with where you're coming from, it might make sense seeing as you're still a bit north of the exit I mentioned (you live down the road from my sister ).  Depending on the time of day, Route 6 can be harry.  But if you're meeting up at 4/4:30PM, it shouldn't be a problem. Certainly no worse than getting stuck behind a slow person on 118 and Route 4 where I think there's only 1 or 2 passing zones from Rt 8 to 69.



You, Brian and the kids should stop by if you're ever visiting your sister...

I just like 118/4 better than 6 and would go that way even if I was coming from south of Thomaston.


----------



## rueler (Sep 30, 2008)

you can get into Stone from either side...there's some gnarly potholes coming from the Main Street side. For the person that asked the easiest way to Stone from Scoville...take a right onto route 69 from Scoville...when you get to the Y in the road (where riders cross to get into Sessions and vice versa) take a left onto Reservoir Road. At the bottom of that hill, you will cross a little bridge and Stone Road will be on your left. Once on it, keep driving it until it starts looking like you're in the Blair Witch Project...you'll pass an old transient drunk tank jail house on the left...not too far after that, you'll see the bigger sandy  lot that's full of brush that hessians dump there. That's where most dudes park.

 What time you guys riding again??


----------



## rueler (Sep 30, 2008)

here's some history about the jailhouse and Stone Road. Check out this article at

www.sun-sentinel.com/topic/hc-burjail0712.artjul12,0,6498411.story


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

rueler said:


> here's some history about the jailhouse and Stone Road. Check out this article at
> 
> www.sun-sentinel.com/topic/hc-burjail0712.artjul12,0,6498411.story



Good place to stick that Grassi character when he gets out of hand. 

Seriously, thanks for the link. Interesting read.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

MR. evil?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm out, have to actually work.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good place to stick that Grassi character when he gets out of hand.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the link. Interesting read.



I thought that was an interesting read as well.  Although I have been arrested twice I was never placed in a holding cell.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

not gonna make it.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> But if they are meeting at Stone, he should stay on Jerome, left on S Main street, right on main street, then right on stone road.



Yes, that's the best way to go if coming from that area, IMHO



Greg said:


> Anyway, I still think exit 42 is a better route to Nass for the SW CT travelers. Traveling Route 6 through Terryville and into Bristol can be slow in spots.



You don't take 6 into Bristol, you turn off in Terryville, onto the road their High and Middle schools are on.  There's never really any congestion up until that point.  Both Lamson and Stone are easy to get to from there, with no traffic.  It's definitely faster for me to go that way when I'm coming from Watertown.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You don't take 6 into Bristol, you turn off in Terryville, onto the road their High and Middle schools are on.  There's never really any congestion up until that point.  Both Lamson and Stone are easy to get to from there, with no traffic.  It's definitely faster for me to go that way when I'm coming from Watertown.


I knew you would have the better route from Rt 6 in that direction.  I can't remember the road names to tell how to go that way, but it's likely faster.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

rueler said:


> you can get into Stone from either side...there's some gnarly potholes coming from the Main Street side. For the person that asked the easiest way to Stone from Scoville...take a right onto route 69 from Scoville...when you get to the Y in the road (where riders cross to get into Sessions and vice versa) take a left onto Reservoir Road. At the bottom of that hill, you will cross a little bridge and Stone Road will be on your left. Once on it, keep driving it until it starts looking like you're in the Blair Witch Project...you'll pass an old transient drunk tank jail house on the left...not too far after that, you'll see the bigger sandy  lot that's full of brush that hessians dump there. That's where most dudes park.



You definitely need to watch out for the potholes on the upper part of Stone when coming from Main st.  I thought a couple might swallow my car up... Ok maybe that's an exaggeration, but I was afraid of breaking something in them...

If you're already at Scoville the route you suggested is the best, but for him that would mean some backtracking, there's easier ways to go.  Sounds like he's gonna stick with Greg's lame 118 directions so I guess it doesn't matter much anyway.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> not gonna make it.



Too early for you? :razz:

Looks like the rain has mostly moved out. Gonna be damp, but not a wash-out...


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Too early for you? :razz:



NO! ass. :smile:  Just workin later than I thought.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like the rain has mostly moved out. Gonna be damp, but not a wash-out...



Hopefully it holds off and you guys have a good ride.  Gonna take that drop in the newish section tonight?


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully it holds off and you guys have a good ride.  Gonna take that drop in the newish section tonight?



I'm definitely going to look at it again. I want to see someone hit it first to gauge where I might land.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm definitely going to look at it again. I want to see someone hit it first to gauge where I might land.



Hopefully 2knees will school you on that jump.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully 2knees will school you on that jump.



I bet he will. And I'm okay with that.  Of course, his bike will probably break in half... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't forget the camera!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully 2knees will school you on that jump.



I was just going to say the same thing.  I'm sure Pat will show you hows it's done Greg. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just going to say the same thing.  I'm sure Pat will show you hows it's done Greg. :lol:



Ha ha ha. Which means he's better than you too cuz we all know you'll never sack up and try it...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ha ha ha. Which means he's better than you too cuz we all know you'll never sack up and try it...



A.) I never said he was better than you.  I just said that he'd show you how to properly jump off of stupid shit.

2.) I don't measure ones MTB betterness by their stupidity to launch themselves off of rocks when there's a perfectly good trail right next to it... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A.) I never said he was better than you.  I just said that he'd show you how to properly jump off of stupid shit.



All I'm going to say is if that foul mouthed punk shows either of us up on an MTB, we need to quit... :lol:



bvibert said:


> 2.) I don't measure ones MTB betterness by their stupidity to launch themselves off of rocks when there's a perfectly good trail right next to it... :roll:



Cop-out statement.

:razz:


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

It got nice out!  WTF!!    It figures.:roll:


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> It got nice out!  WTF!!    It figures.:roll:



Hoping we stay dry, but based on the radar, I still think some T-storms are possible.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 1, 2008)

see ya at 420

steve


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> see ya at 420
> 
> steve



Don't indulge so much that you decide to fly off something you shouldn't and wreck! :lol: We need you to have no broken bones. Ski season is coming!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> see ya at 420
> 
> steve



8)


----------

